# Help locating dojo



## Martial_Maniac (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey.  I need help finding a kendo dojo near Antioch or Berkely California.  I will continue to research this but would appreciate some help.  Thanks.


----------



## Eldritch Knight (Mar 22, 2005)

Good to know you're interested in kendo, Martial Maniac. Lucky for you, Cali has a bunch of kendo dojo, including a few in your area. Check out Kendo America for a dojo listing. Good luck in your search!


----------



## Charles Mahan (Mar 22, 2005)

Ah!  You're in luck.  There is a Muso Jikiden Eishin Ryu Iaido dojo located in Berkley.  It is run by Andrej Diamantstein, a rokudan and student of Esaka Seigan-sensei.  Esaka-sensei is a 10th dan and the Vice President of the Zen Nippon Iaido Renmei (All Japan Iaido Association, one of the biggest organizations of it's type in Japan).  It is pretty safe to say that Esaka-sensei is one of the most influential Iaido instructors in Japan.  Diamantstein-sensei's dojo regularly sends students to Japan for training and rank exams.  It's really probably one of your best training options.

http://www.iaido.org


----------



## Martial_Maniac (Mar 22, 2005)

Those were both very helpful.  I have been looking more towards Iaido so your post was particularly helpul Charles Mahan.  I new there had to be a dojo somewhere near me and i have heard good things about Muso Jikiden Eishin Ryu.  I'll have to check more into it.  Thanks Again.


----------



## Ralutin (Mar 23, 2005)

Martial_Maniac said:
			
		

> Hey.  I need help finding a kendo dojo near Antioch or Berkely California.  I will continue to research this but would appreciate some help.  Thanks.



Hi Ron,

Berkeley does have a kendo dojo led by one of the few 8 dan hanshi in the U.S. Here's more information:

Berkeley Kendo Dojo: http://www.geocities.com/eastbaykenyukai/info_berk.html
Northern California Kendo Federation (NCKF): http://www.nckf.org

I hope this helps.


----------



## Charles Mahan (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow sounds like you're really in luck. Two good training oppurtunities in your neck of the woods.  That's pretty rare.


----------



## Martial_Maniac (Mar 23, 2005)

Charles Mahan said:
			
		

> Wow sounds like you're really in luck. Two good training oppurtunities in your neck of the woods. That's pretty rare.


 I know.  I did know that Cali. has a rather large kendo community, but didnt expect much so close to me.


----------



## Charles Mahan (Mar 23, 2005)

I'd say swing by both Daimantstein-sensei's MJER dojo and the kendo dojo and figure out which flavor of JSA you prefer.


----------



## Martial_Maniac (Mar 23, 2005)

thanks guys.  you all have helped alot.


----------

